# مجانا احبك...



## نغم (28 أبريل 2012)

​ 




يا أيها الرجل الرائع
حتى في غيابه
لا لشيء أحبك ..
إلا لأنك ..
أنت
... ...
مجانا ً أحبك
و لست أنتظر
أن تسرق من تزاحم يومك وقتا ً
لتبحث فيه عن كلمات لإرضائي​

مجانا ً أحبك ..
ومجانا ً أعطيك
صبري كله
وحناني كله
كلي
إن كان فيك حاجة إلي ّ
خد كتفاي
وضع عليها بعضا ً من همومك
احقن قطرات ألمك
في قلبي الطفل هذا الذي خبأته طويلا ًمن صقيع الحياة ...
فحبك قد جعل منه أقوى​ 
مجانا ً أحبك ..
دون قيد
أو شروط
وليس عليك أن تتغير قيد أنملة
لأحبك أكثر​ 
فأنا أحب كل تفاصيلك
وأعشق حتى غرابة أخطاءك
وأقسو على غروري ليتعلم
كل يوم أن يعفو أكثر
لأحبك أكثر​ 
لا انتظر منك شيئا ً
لا أطلب منك شيئا ً
ولست أتوقع منك
إلا أن تكون أنت ..​ 
لست أبحث لعلاقتنا الغريبة ..
عن مسميات تحدها
ولا أملك من الغد معك .. إلا الرجاء
وأسمح للطفلة في أن ترجو​ 
كثيرة كلمات الغزل حولي ...
ومع هذا صمتك يغنيني عنها جميعاً
وحضورك .. الغريب .. لثوان ..
يشبع روحي العطشى إلى واحات الدفء​ 
أحتاجك أعترف ..
لكنني جاهدت طويلاً ..
لينمو صبري على حساب كبريائي
أعطيك كامل حبي ..
بالمجان
لا لأنك تطلب ..
بل لأنك تستحق​ 
من عمق احساس انثى صادقة​ 
..​ 

ممالامس الاعماق..


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أبريل 2012)

*رااااااااااااااااااااااااائعة هى مشاعرك ...... ورااااااااااائع هو تعبيرك عنها*


----------



## مسرة (28 أبريل 2012)

لا أعرف ماذا سأقول .. كل الذي سأقولهُ لن يكون بأعشار
 قيمة هذه النغمات التي نسجت أرق لحن 
و وَصفت حب غير مشروط متسامي
أُسجل إعجابيَّ الشديد​


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 أبريل 2012)

> فأنا أحب كل تفاصيلك
> وأعشق حتى غرابة أخطاءك
> وأقسو على غروري ليتعلم
> كل يوم أن يعفو أكثر
> ...



كم هي رائعه تلك الكلمات العميقه المعني
ذات الاحساس الراقي العبق

احيكي علي طرح الموضوع


----------



## نغم (28 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *رااااااااااااااااااااااااائعة هى مشاعرك ...... ورااااااااااائع هو تعبيرك عنها*


 
بالحقيقة هى مشاعرى فعلا ولكنها ليست تعابيرى للاسف هناك من سبقنى وكتبها قبلى لكونها مطابقة جدا لمشاعرى مااستعطعت ان اقراها واعبر عنها فهى تحمل اعماقى انا وكم تمنيت وتمنيت لو انه لم تكن انثى قبلى كتبتها بهذا الاسلوب والاحساس لانى كنت ساكتبها بالحق ...
صدفة غريبة جدا وفاجئتنى جدا عندما رايت من يطابقنى الاحساس والوصف ..

وهدفي من نشر الموضوع هو لفت انتباه الجميع ان هذا الاحساس موجود وحقيقي 

اشكرك لمشاركتك ..


----------



## نغم (28 أبريل 2012)

مسرة قال:


> لا أعرف ماذا سأقول .. كل الذي سأقولهُ لن يكون بأعشار​
> 
> قيمة هذه النغمات التي نسجت أرق لحن
> و وَصفت حب غير مشروط متسامي​
> أُسجل إعجابيَّ الشديد​


شكرا صديقتى مسرة نعم رائع ذاك الاحساس النقى والحب الغير مشروط يقودنا بل ويعلو بنا ل اعلى السحاب يجعلنا نغوص فى الاعماق نكتشف احسايس فى اعماقنا ماكنا ندرك جودها وانا شخصيا لم اكن اتصور ان الانسان يمكنه ان يغوص باعماق المحبة بهذا الحد السامى


----------



## نغم (28 أبريل 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> كم هي رائعه تلك الكلمات العميقه المعني
> ذات الاحساس الراقي العبق
> 
> احيكي علي طرح الموضوع



وانا احيكى للوصف الرقيق والتواجد الجميل


----------



## المفدى بالدم (28 أبريل 2012)

نغم قال:


> يا أيها الرجل الرائع
> حتى في غيابه
> لا لشيء أحبك ..
> إلا لأنك ..
> ...


لو كانت هذه مشاعرك 
فبالنيابه عن دون الرجال 
انحنى احتراما وتقديرا لجنس خواء 
فقد حملت مشاعرك فيضانا 
بل طوفانا 
اغرق كل ادم يقرا هذه الكلمات بالحنان والحب 
اتون هى كلماتك المحملة بمشاعر المحبة والعطاء 
اتحدى اى ادم له قلب من حديد ان يحتمل مجرد الاقتراب منها 

فتاكة هى اسلحتك المتمثلة فى مشاعرك الملقاة على اكتاف تعبيراتك
ينهزم امامها جحافل الرجال المتعطشين لكلمة حنان 
اه يا بنت حواء 
كنا  نلوم ادم لخطيته 
ولا نعلم كم هو اثر حواء 
حين تغدق وتعطف وتحن وتعطى 
فلها القدرة ان تنسى الانسان 
حتى اسباب الحياة 



اعجزتينى ببلاغة كلامك ودفئ مشاعرك ايتها الصبية 
ولا املك الا ان اقف مذهولا امام تلك الكلمات 
وامام كم المشاعر الذى شعرته فيها 
ففيها من النبض ما يخرج الميت الى الحياة 


شكرا رقيقة المنتدى 
نغم 
لانك عزفتى اروع سيمفونيه حب 
واهديتيها 
الى 
قلوب عطشى ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 أبريل 2012)

نغم قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...





نغم قال:


> ممالامس الاعماق..​


​

*رائعة سواء الصورة او اخر جزء دة بجد ... راااااااااائعة مفيش كلام يوفيها *​​​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 أبريل 2012)

راائعه بجد كلماتك --- و هذه المشاعر رائعه


----------



## نغم (28 أبريل 2012)

المفدى بالدم قال:


> لو كانت هذه مشاعرك
> فبالنيابه عن دون الرجال
> انحنى احتراما وتقديرا لجنس خواء
> فقد حملت مشاعرك فيضانا
> ...


 
اسعدنى جدا تفاعلك المميز مع محتوى الموضوع وياله من ابداع تغناه قلمك فى دقائق معدودة احيك من القلب لاحساسك العالى ووصفك البديع
شكرا لك اغنيت الموضوع بتواجدك..


----------



## نغم (28 أبريل 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *رائعة سواء الصورة او اخر جزء دة بجد ... راااااااااائعة مفيش كلام يوفيها *



 يفرحنى جدا ان الكلمات وصلت لك ولكل قارئ ولامست كذلك اعماقكم 
الاروع هو احساسكم بكل كلمة ,,
تحياتى القلبية لتواجدك الجميل ..


----------



## نغم (28 أبريل 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> راائعه بجد كلماتك --- و هذه المشاعر رائعه


 
حبو  اعدئكم كم هو جميل تواجدك ...
تحياتى لك


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أبريل 2012)

نغم قال:


> يفرحنى جدا ان الكلمات وصلت لك ولكل قارئ ولامست كذلك اعماقكم
> الاروع هو احساسكم بكل كلمة ,,
> تحياتى القلبية لتواجدك الجميل ..



*الأروع أنك جعلتينا نتخيل أن هناك أمرأة من الممكن أن تفكر بذلك الأسلوب .... كمن يقنع أحد بأنه من الممكن أن نجد زهرة وسط الصحراء *


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 أبريل 2012)

نغم قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ظننت لوهله أن قلمي يخط لجميع المشاعر بأجمل ما كتب ..
ولكني حينما تجردت من أي مشاعر خاصه ..وأقتبست دور هذا الرجل فى كلماتك..
وأبحرت فى محيط هاديء نسماته مثلجه الدفء ..يأخذ العقل بسحر شروق الشمس
وياخذ العقل بوقت الغروب وبقية اللنهار تأمل فى اروع قصة حب خياليه..
وبقية الليل مناجاه لما منحته الأقدار من مشاعر تزف صادقه لهذا الرجل..
أعتذر اني تعديت الحدود وأقحمت نفسي فى دور هذا الرجل المحظوظ..
ليس محظوظا وحسب..لكنه وجد من سيعطيه الحب مجانا..
وهذا صعب جدا ...
حتي أن كان الرجل متيما ولكنه لا يستطيع التعبير...
فأي أنثي لن ترضي عن كونه متيم [[بل ستطالب بالمزيد من الحديث..
وعندما تأتي أنثي لتصفع جميع الرجال ..لتخبرهم أن هناك من تحب لأجل الحب..
ولا تنتظر أن تتقاضي بعض كلمات الغزل من الحبيب نظير طوفان عشقها..
أسمحي لي ... ليس لهذا الرجل سوي الصمت .. ولي له سوي أن يبقي صامت..
فكونه يتحدث بكلمات الحب لصاحبة مشاعر مثل مشاعرك فى كلمات..
فهو سيقع فى خطأ كبير سيندم عليه..
لانه لم يخلق أي رجل عنده الأستطاعه علي الرد بنفس المشاعر ..
وسيبقي صامتا لأنه لن يجد ما يوفي حق تلك المشاعر من كلمات...
لكنها حتما تتحدث عيناه..ويجب أن تتحدث لأنها سبيله الوحيد للحديث..
عندما وصفت المرأة من قديم الأزل بأنها ارق المخلوقات ..
كانت تلك العباره تأخذ فى التحول والأنقراض...
واصبحت أرق المخلوقات الأن رقيقه جدا جدا جدا ..
لدرجة أنها تغضب من حبيبها لمجرد أن يخطيء خطأ بسيط..
لكن جاء من بني حواء بيننا هنا من يدافع عن كل نساء الدنيا..
ويجب أن تشكرها كل بنات حواء لأنها وجهت درس لجميع الرجال..
أنهم وأن عشقوا فعشقهم قد يزول لمجرد التعثر بعقبة الظروف والأحداث..
لكن من بنات حواء يوجد من سيصفح لجميع الظروف وجميع الأحداث لأن 
بداخلها محبه من اجل المحبه ...محبه لا تنتظر شيء ...
محبه كل مبتغاها أن تبقي بجوار من أحبته..
لأنه الشخص الذي بعث السلام والأمان والراحه والأكتفاء من كل متطلبات الدنيا..
فقط لأجل الحب قد ضحت ...
ضحت بعزمة عشاء قد تفرق زوجان...ضحت بهديه قد تأتي بالفراق هديه..
ضحت بما يرفع من معنوياتها ويشعرها بأنوثتها وهو غزل الرجل لها وأطراءه
بل ضحت بأن يتحدث عن الحب ولو لحظه...
ضحت لأجل أنها تعشق من يجلس أمامها علي منضده وسط السماء ..
وتضيء لهما النجوم أجمل لحظات العشق التي لا تنتهي ...
ضحت بحديث الرجل عن الحب ..
وقالت له دون نطق ..اصمت ...أصمت ولا تتحدث...
فلا اريد منك اليوم حديث...بل استمع أنت مني ...
فأنا قد خالفت كل نساء الدنيا ..
ولن أنتظر منك البوح بوابل من كلمات العشق فى شخصي...
بل أصمت للابد حتي لا تضيع وفت فى أن أصمت أنا..
فأن أحتاج أن يهبني الرب عمرا وفير كي يساعدني فى وصف مشاعري..
وأحتاج منك أن تبقي جواري ,,,تبقي أمامي ..لا تتحرك أبدا...
فأنت الرجل الوحيد من بين كل الرجال...
لا لا عذرا حبيبي فأنت الرجل الوحيد الذي تبقي من الرجال..
أنت الرجل الوحيد الذي ظهر فى عيناي مظهر الفارس الذي تخشي كل أنثي أن تقترب منه..
لأن هناك من تمنحه ما لم تمنحه له أخري....وهو الحب المجاني...
فيا أيها الأمير..دعني أكون نغم هاديء يسلي كل أوقاتك..
دعني أكون نغم هاديء أرسل فيه لقلبك قليل المشاعر فى حقك..
دعني أكون نغم هايء يضفي علي حياتك البسمه ..
أرجوك ايها الرجل ..لا ابتغي منك جدب حديث عن الحب..
فمهما سكبت من كلمات عشق علي اناي..
فكلمات عشقك تلك قد جائت بعد قراري الأبدي..
وهو أني سأحبك بالمجان...
هذا قراري فلا تحاول الحديث ..
بل دعني أتخلي عن كبريائي...
دعني أتخلي عن كبح النساء لمشاعرهن ..
فأنا اليوم ومنذ زمن أكن لك من المشاعر ..
ما عجزت أنا عن الصمت فى وجود تلك المشاعر بقلبي..
أحبك بالمجان ..فلا تعتقد أني أنتظر مجامله نظير مجانيتي فى الحب..
فأنا أهدي لك ما تفجر فى قلبي من حمم بركانيه 
ستنزل علي قلبك كموجة منعشه تحيي القلب..
وستنزل علي من يحاول اخذك مني كلهيب جمر متقد فى قلبي..
لاني حينها لن أستطيع أن ألومك لانك قد سحرت أخريات بصمتك وبتفاصيلك الدقيقه..
بل سألوم نفسي والوم قلبي وأعذبهن بهذا اللهيب..
لأني لم أعبر عن مشاعري بما يكفي لأن لا تنظر حواء فى الدنيا غيري..
وسأعتذر لك وأطلب منك الصفح .. 
وأعدك اني سأبحث عن كلمات أخري لتعبر عن ما بداخلي لأجلك أنت وحدك..
ايها الرجل الذي عشقت,,ارجوك لا تحرمني منك ...
فأنا سعيدة وسعادتي تحلق بي وسط كويكبات العشق ..
وتأخذني فى رحله حول مجرات الكون ..أبحث لك عن كلمات غير كلمات البشر أهديها لك..
سعادتي بحبك تمنحني البقاء فى أعماق المحيطات ..أبحث لك عن صِدفه من نوع خاص..
لأضع فى تلك الصِدفه فلبي لاهديه لك
 لتمعن النظر بأنك ملكته من الأعماق حتي طبقته الخارجيه التي تنطق بعشقك...
أنا سعيدة بأني احبك..وسأبقي سعيده لأني أحبك..
ولن اجعل أي تصرف من تصرفاتك يحرمني لحظة من تلك السعاده..
فأصمت فصمتك يمنحني وقت كاف للبوح بمشاعري..
وأسمح لي ان أكون تلك المتغنيه بحبك ..
عفوا ايها الحبيب أن كانت مشاعري قليله تجاهك..
فأنا أمتلك قلب واحد يبذل كل حياته فى حباك..
وهو يعاني تحدي صعب فى أن ينبض كل لحظه ليختلق من مشاعره أروع الكلمات..
فأنا صرت أحتاج لملايين القلوب مثل قلبي كي يحب كل منهم صفه من صفاتك الأخاذه..
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
ليس لي أمام كلماتك الرائعه أختي الغاليه
"نغم"
الا أن أصلي لكي بأن يرعي رب المجد يسوع موهبتك 
وينميها بتجلي روحه داخلك ..
فهي موهبه من عظيم مواهب لا تنتهي منحنا أياها رب المجد يسوع..
وكوننا نحافظ عليها وننميها بمحبته ..ونستخدمها فى رفعة اسمه القدوس...فهذا رد لجميل لن نستطيع رده..
صلواتي بأن يرعي رب المجد يسوع المسيح روحك المحبه ويسكن فيها بجلاله للأبد..



​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 أبريل 2012)

*كلام رقيق ورائع جداااااااا
يستحق اجمل تقييم
لكن للاسف مرديش
يبقي ليكي عندي 
تسلم ايديكي واختيارك يا نغم*


----------



## نغم (29 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الأروع أنك جعلتينا نتخيل أن هناك أمرأة من الممكن أن تفكر بذلك الأسلوب .... كمن يقنع أحد بأنه من الممكن أن نجد زهرة وسط الصحراء *


 تحيه معطرة بالياسمين لردك الجميل ​


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (30 أبريل 2012)

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدا جدا 

الرب يباركك


----------



## نغم (30 أبريل 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> ظننت لوهله أن قلمي يخط لجميع المشاعر بأجمل ما كتب ..
> ولكني حينما تجردت من أي مشاعر خاصه ..وأقتبست دور هذا الرجل فى كلماتك..
> وأبحرت فى محيط هاديء نسماته مثلجه الدفء ..يأخذ العقل بسحر شروق الشمس
> وياخذ العقل بوقت الغروب وبقية اللنهار تأمل فى اروع قصة حب خياليه..
> ...



يالروعة وجمال كلامك بالحقيقة كل سطر مررت به استغرق وقت طويل للتامل فى تنسيق الكلمات والاحساس الكامن فيها 
احيك للاحساس العميق ولفهمك الدقيق لكل كلمة والموهوب حقيقا هو انت بكل ماخطه قلمك الممميز


----------



## نغم (30 أبريل 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *كلام رقيق ورائع جداااااااا*
> *يستحق اجمل تقييم*
> *لكن للاسف مرديش*
> *يبقي ليكي عندي *
> *تسلم ايديكي واختيارك يا نغم*


 
تواجدك ومشاركتك هى كذلك تقيم جميل جدا واعتز به ..


----------



## نغم (30 أبريل 2012)

ahm@d n@bil 1 قال:


> رااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدا جدا
> 
> الرب يباركك


 وكذلك الاروع هى مشاركتك 
نعمة الله ترافقك


----------

